# burnt bottle



## Tony14 (Mar 15, 2005)

anyone have any methods for getting burn marks off bottles?


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 15, 2005)

000 steel wool and a whole lot of elbow grease.  Otherwise see if you can find someone to tumble it for you..  Theres e few forum members here who do tumbling, I'm sure one of them will probably post and let you know if that will do the trick.
 BOB


----------



## flasherr (Mar 15, 2005)

This is the best stuff and cheapest I have found for cleaning bottles especially painted label bottles. I cleaned alot of burned bottles this summer and did wonders. Try it on a small area first on a painted label. It wont scratch the glass. As you can see in the back ground im cleaning some bottles that have rust deposits and dingy labels. I have to meet with the local museum this week about a display and donate a few things. I am hoping the museum can help me locate some dumps or gain permission for digging. I have corresponded with one of the head people and I have her interest peeked about digging and outhouse 
 Brian
 PS its only $1.67 at walmart


----------



## glopf43 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello Tony, I agree with Flassher. B.K.F. is good stuff! If you want, look in this forum (cleaning) for the thread, "before and after" to see what it can do. I am also cleaning a burnt bottle and it's working well. It does take repeated washings to remove all of the burn stains...as suggested, be carefull with the ACLs.


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 16, 2005)

So is B.K.F. kind of like a comet cleanser?  It will polish out burns too?  Sweet I'm gonna have to get some and give it a whirl, I've got a lot of burn victims that just really weren't worth all of the time and effort of a 000 steel wool polish.
 Thanks guys!
 BOB


----------



## flasherr (Mar 16, 2005)

I have a 5 gallon bucket I wash my bottles in some time. I sprinkle some in the bucket then as i clean bottles i am over it so excess powder goes in bucket and let bottles soak and it seems to help so put some in the water and let them soak between scrubbing
 Brian


----------



## Tony14 (Mar 16, 2005)

thanks ill try that


----------



## glopf43 (Mar 16, 2005)

Burnt bottle before B.K.F


----------



## glopf43 (Mar 16, 2005)

Burnt bottle after...


----------



## Rockfish (Mar 16, 2005)

"WOW", and Thank You. I guess I'm going to Wal-mart. That is amazing stuff.


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 4, 2005)

im heading to walmart too that looks like it works pretty good


----------



## kastoo (Apr 5, 2005)

surprised it didn't melt


----------



## digdug (Apr 5, 2005)

I've used that Bar Keepers Friend on ACL bottles too.  It took off rust stains and other junk that my regular cleaning method would not remove.  IT IS AMAZING STUFF!


----------

